# SmartBrief- Artist creates whimsical ceramics to cope with Crohn's



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A 24-year-old California woman uses dark humor and whimsical ceramic art to help her cope with the pain of Crohn's disease. -More- View the full article


----------

